

WebRTC 1.0: Real-Time Communication Between Browsers Draft Published - vr000m
http://www.w3.org/blog/news/archives/4365

======
Phlarp
To me, the biggest question left is if/when the default mobile browsers will
support this.

I feel like Apple and Google both have too much desire to push people towards
facetime and hangouts to ever have default support for webRTC that works
reliably.

~~~
ggreer
When it comes to WebRTC, Chrome on Android works just like Chrome on
Windows/Linux/Mac. Safari is the browser I'm worried about. Even IE implements
a couple of WebRTC APIs, though they're not very useful by themselves. Safari
has absolutely no support for any WebRTC stuff.[1]

1\. [http://iswebrtcreadyyet.com/](http://iswebrtcreadyyet.com/)

~~~
vr000m
It is true that both Firefox and chrome browser on the android support this.
Further there is openwebrtc, which is gstreamer based and compiles for iOS and
Android.

But... the algorithms/configurations are not entirely sufficient for the
mobile use-case even though they support the WebRTC API. Mainly because

1\. compute resources on laptop differs from tablets/smartphones: i.e., being
able to efficiently encode and decode video (720p+) in real-time.

2\. variability in network capacity, and latency on mobile devices mainly due
to 3G/LTE, but also related to quirky WLAN chipsets. (mainly a congestion
control problem)

This all boils down to having a different configuration to the media engine in
the browser. I think there is still a lot of components needed (FEC,
congestion control, etc.) would make WebRTC awesome on the mobile.

*disclaimer: callstats.io does webrtc analytics, and insofar we consistently observe variability in media quality irrespective of WLAN or 3G.

------
awjr
About time!

